# Broad Band Copperheads First Feeding.



## andy375hh (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my BroadBands first feeding since I got him last week. Hope you enjoy, I am hoping to get a full length video of him eating next time.


----------



## andy375hh (Feb 23, 2012)

The last pic was after he got done.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice lookin Copperhead.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very cool. You feed him FT? And i wondered if he likes being able to see through his hide?


----------



## andy375hh (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea I feed frozen thawed. He uses it once in a while but most of the time he's out exploring.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well thats good. I was gonna get a southern, then changed my mind to WA gaboon viper, then decided not to at all.


----------



## andy375hh (Feb 23, 2012)

When I get more experience I am going to get a Gaboon. Thats what I am working my way up to. A Gaboon is in a different league than a copperhead though, so it will be  awhile before I will be getting one.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah really. You know its not the fact that they have 2" fangs, or get 6' long, or big around to eat large rabbits, or the best strike accuracy, or the can nail you at a length away that is long as their body. Which means a 6' snake can get you 6' away. But they are unusually docile, and just lay there really. But what got me is a pic i seen on the net. Ill try and dig it up.


----------



## andy375hh (Feb 23, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> yeah really. You know its not the fact that they have 2" fangs, or get 6' long, or big around to eat large rabbits, or the best strike accuracy, or the can nail you at a length away that is long as their body. Which means a 6' snake can get you 6' away. But they are unusually docile, and just lay there really. But what got me is a pic i seen on the net. Ill try and dig it up.


I was talking to a guy last weekend at a reptile show I set up at. He said he had 2 or 3 gabbys and 1 was just hell on wheels, I agree though they are  beautiful and my favorite venomous snake.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah they are definitely the most gorgeous snake on earth. Here is the pic----->http://www.animalspot.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Gaboon-Viper-Images.jpg


----------



## andy375hh (Feb 23, 2012)

That is one fat Gabboon nice looking.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah fat. And way bigger looking than i imagined. Thats the only thing that made me not get one. I was gonna house it in a 75 gallon tank. Heck that thing would take up half the tank while coiled.


----------



## mikem (Feb 23, 2012)

trying to control an angry gaboon is no walk in the park and taking a bite from one is seriously going to ruin your day.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 24, 2012)

I have kept a full grown, WC Gaboon for a while. He was a very pretty snake but everytime I had to deal with him, I was truly scared. If you get tagged by a full grown Gaboon or a Rhino viper, even with proper medical care within the hour, you will most likely die. Getting into Bitis is not a decision to make lightly.

I got tagged by a very small European viper after taking care of venomous for years and even that was hell, I don't even want to guess how being evenomated by a large Bitis feels. Be very very careful guys.

Very nice Copperhead and I am glad he is feeding well. I don't like the substrate though. A soil/bark mixture will play to his camouflage skills may make him more comfortable and would surely look better IMHO.


----------



## andy375hh (Feb 24, 2012)

Najakeeper said:


> I have kept a full grown, WC Gaboon for a while. He was a very pretty snake but everytime I had to deal with him, I was truly scared. If you get tagged by a full grown Gaboon or a Rhino viper, even with proper medical care within the hour, you will most likely die. Getting into Bitis is not a decision to make lightly.
> 
> I got tagged by a very small European viper after taking care of venomous for years and even that was hell, I don't even want to guess how being evenomated by a large Bitis feels. Be very very careful guys.
> 
> Very nice Copperhead and I am glad he is feeding well. I don't like the substrate though. A soil/bark mixture will play to his camouflage skills may make him more comfortable and would surely look better IMHO.



Trust me Najakeeper I am definently not even the slightest bit ready for a Gaboon I am not in any hurry to die. Right now I can enjoy them from my local zoo, other keepers and you tube video's. As for my copperhead I am redoing his entire enclosure My friend that has some uses cypress mulch and said his love it. I will be getting some for his enclosure I do like to keep at least 1/4 of his tank bare without any substrate. Thanks for all of your input I definently appreciate it.

---------- Post added 02-24-2012 at 11:57 AM ----------

Every time I even think about getting a Gaboon I watch this video from Viperkeeper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVy_kW44bV0 if a Gaboon can surprise a seasond venomous keeper like him. They are Definently not something to be taken likely


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 24, 2012)

That video is amazing. That girl is soooo fast. Imagine a 6 footer doing that.


----------

